# محام مسلم يرشح نفسه "بابا محتملاً" للكنيسة القبطية



## sha2awet 2alam (23 مارس 2012)

*تحولت التعليقات الساخرة فى موقع التواصل الإجتماعى "الفيس بوك" إلى حقيقة وواقع بشأن ترشيح مسلم نفسه على مقعد البابا شنودة الذى وافته المنية مطلع الأسبوع الحالى حيث تقدم شريف جاد الله المحامى ببلاغ رقم 1367 لسنة 2012 يوم 21/3/2012 ضد القائم مقائم بطريرك الأقباط الأرثوذكس وكبير محضرى العطارين, مشيرا إلى أنه قام بإنذار كبير محضرى العطارين الذي امتنع عن قبول الإنذار وقام بتقييده بالدفاتر مما أدى به إلى تحرير محضر.

وقال جاد الله فى بلاغه "عندما علم عن نية نبيل لوقا البباوى الترشح للرئاسة عملا بفكرة المساواة ففكر فى دعوة المسلمين لانتخاب بطريرك الأقباط أيضا فمادام الأمر ليس تعيينا ومادام بالانتخاب ومادامت المساواة هى التى تحكمنا, وأضاف "وأكثر من ذلك لماذا لا يسمح لمسلم أن يرشح نفسه لمنصب البابا وهو منصب ذو طابع قانونى سياسى إدارى قبل أن يكون دينيا لأن مادمنا قبلنا لمسيحى أن يرأس الدولة المصرية فلا مانع أن يرشح مسلم نفسه ليصبح لأول مرة مسلم هو بابا الأقباط".

وأشار إلى عزمه التقدم للترشح على المنصب مع وعده التام بالشفافية فى إدارة شئون الكنيسة والسماح لأول مرة بمراقبتها من جانب الجهاز المركزى للمحاسبات وعدم السماح أن يظل البطرطيرك جاثما على الكرسى لفترة مؤبدة بل سيكون كفترة رئيس الجمهورية.

ودعا جاد الله الأقباط بالترحيب بالفكرة قائلا : وأنا على ثقة بالترحيب بالفكرة فأنا كما هو التعبير الدارج هذه الأيام "بابا محتمل".

الوفد *

http://www.light-dark.net/vb/showthread.php?t=1062514688​


----------



## grges monir (23 مارس 2012)

خلية يقدم ورقة للمجمع المقدس ههه
اصحاب العقول فى راحة


----------



## emad62 (23 مارس 2012)

*انا عماد*
*صلى الله عليا وسلم*​


----------



## sparrow (23 مارس 2012)

مسلم وعاوز يبقي بطريرك
هههههههههه
ولسه مهي البلد مليانه


----------



## +Nevena+ (23 مارس 2012)

هههههههههههههههه
حد يقوله طريق العباسيه منين 

المجانين في نعيم بجد


----------



## apostle.paul (23 مارس 2012)

> هههههههههههههههه
> حد يقوله طريق العباسيه منين


*اكيد عارفها طالما عايز يبقى بطريرك والكاتدرائية فى العباسية يبقى اكيد عارف العباسية *


----------



## Waiting+Jesus (23 مارس 2012)

فعلا المجانين في نعيم
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 مارس 2012)

*ده بيخفف علينا حزننا يا جماعه 
وبيحاول يضحكنا 
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 مارس 2012)

*هارشح نفسى رئيسا للأزهر .... ماشى ؟؟؟*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (23 مارس 2012)

يا عياد ... دة عامل محضر مخصوص عشان يتقدم بالكلام دة 
مش دعابة خالص الراجل واخد الموضوع جد ... و منتظرين الدعاية بتاعته قريب .. يمكن فى برنامجه الانتخابى يوعدنا بتخفيف فترات الصوم الكبير او يوزع صكوك غفران لكل منتخب :smil12:


----------



## emad62 (23 مارس 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *هارشح نفسى رئيسا للأزهر .... ماشى ؟؟؟*


 

*هههههههههههههههههه*
*انا فكرت زيك كده*
*لقيت منصب شيخ الازهر والمفتى *
*بالتعيين مش الانتخاب*

*قلت اعمل نبى*

*غلايه معندوهمش انتخابات*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (23 مارس 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *هارشح نفسى رئيسا للأزهر .... ماشى ؟؟؟*




هههه مش هيعترض على فكرة خالص ... هو شايف ان بما ان المسيحين رشحو نفسهم لرياسة الجمهورية يبقى حقه يترشح للبطريركية ... يخربيت الفراغ اللى خرب دماغ الشعب :a82:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 مارس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> يا عياد ... دة عامل محضر مخصوص عشان يتقدم بالكلام دة
> مش دعابة خالص الراجل واخد الموضوع جد ... و منتظرين الدعاية بتاعته قريب .. يمكن فى برنامجه الانتخابى يوعدنا بتخفيف فترات الصوم الكبير او يوزع صكوك غفران لكل منتخب :smil12:



*بردوا سوء نيه 
المحضر ده خدعه علشان ميبانش انه بيضحك علينا 
وعايزنا نضحك من قلبنا 

شقاوه مشيها هزار بدل ما افقد اعصابي واقول عليه كلام هموت واقوله :ranting:
*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (23 مارس 2012)

*هو فيه ايه في البلد بجد؟*


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 مارس 2012)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *هو فيه ايه في البلد بجد؟*



*حالة مناخوليا عامة ....*


----------



## zezza (23 مارس 2012)

*لو قصده يطلعنا من حالة الحزن و يضحكنا يبقى فلح 
اول مرة اضحك من اسبوع 
اصحاب العقول فى راحة *


----------



## حبيب يسوع (23 مارس 2012)

لا ادرى هذا الرجل عاقل ام مجنون ويمكن يكون مخمور


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 مارس 2012)

​


----------



## aymonded (23 مارس 2012)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مش لا قي تعليق بصراحة
بجد دية بقى بجد آخر نكته سمعتها
وأول مرة اضحك على نكته 
هههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 مارس 2012)

*الاخ الظريف يقصد يقول ان حق القبطى ف الترشيح للرياسه هو نفسه حق المسلم ف الترشيح للبابويه
وانا احب بس اقوله انه لازم البابا يكون بيحب شعبه يعنى اهو ابسط شرط غير متوفر عنده!!*


----------



## tasoni queena (23 مارس 2012)

ربنا يشفيه بشفاعة قداسة البابا شنودة

اللى عايز يقعد مكانه


----------



## BITAR (23 مارس 2012)

*مرشد الاخوان :
 الاخوان لن يرشحوا احد على منصب البابا فى هذه الدورة....
وسننافس على 30 % من المجلس الكنسى ....
تحت مبدء مشاركة لا مغالب....
الراجل ده شكله مش اخوانى
ههههههههههههههههههههه
يعنى ممكن نرشحه
ممكن نعمل استفتاء
ونرسل الاستفتاء للشيخ حسين يعقوب
ويعمل وعظه عن غزوه الصناديق البطريركيه
الناس دى 
حافظه مش فاهمه
رابط المشاركه
العقل الفارغ
*​


----------



## بايبل333 (23 مارس 2012)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

مش عارف اقول حاجة
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (23 مارس 2012)

كنت داخل أقفل الموضوع بصراحه
بس بما انه فكاهى اوى كده
فنسيبه وخلى الشعب يعيش


----------



## BITAR (23 مارس 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> كنت داخل أقفل الموضوع بصراحه
> بس بما انه فكاهى اوى كده
> فنسيبه وخلى الشعب يعيش


*انا كنت عايز انقله للترفيهى

قلت
خلى بتوع الاخبار يضحكوا شويه
*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (23 مارس 2012)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 لا ده بجد متوفره عنده المحبه شافنا كلنا مهمومين و حزنانين فقال يعمل حاجه يضحكنا عليها-- و فى نفس الوقت هبه شهره كدا على الماشى


----------



## rania79 (23 مارس 2012)

يخربيت عسل ......................
لظيظ اوى المخفى دة


----------



## SALVATION (24 مارس 2012)

ربط الدين بالدولة
---------------
لاء يا حبيبي الكنيسة ملهاش تدخلات فى السياسة
وان تدخلت فهى لرفع الاضطهاد والتميز عن ابنائها​


----------



## Thunder Coptic (24 مارس 2012)

يخرب بيت المعسل 
غير الضنف​


----------



## grges monir (24 مارس 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *هارشح نفسى رئيسا للأزهر .... ماشى ؟؟؟*


انا شخصيا موافق استاذى
بس فية مشكلة صغيرة
حضرتك لماتيجى تفتتح اى لقاء او مو ضوع
هتبدى ازاى بالصلاة الربانية ورشم الصليب الاقدس ولا الفاتحة ههههه


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 مارس 2012)

grges monir قال:


> انا شخصيا موافق استاذى
> بس فية مشكلة صغيرة
> حضرتك لماتيجى تفتتح اى لقاء او مو ضوع
> هتبدى ازاى بالصلاة الربانية ورشم الصليب الاقدس ولا الفاتحة ههههه



*هاصلى الصلاة المسيحية طبعا .... ديمقراطية *


----------



## Thunder Coptic (24 مارس 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> كنت داخل أقفل الموضوع بصراحه
> بس بما انه فكاهى اوى كده
> فنسيبه وخلى الشعب يعيش



ربنا يخليك لينا


----------



## النهيسى (25 مارس 2012)

*محام مسلم يتقدم بطلب على يد محضر للكاتدرائية للترشح لمنصب البابا*

*
قال إنه "بابا محتمل" والأقباط سيرحبون به.. وسيسمح للمركزى للمحاسبات برقابة ميزانية الكنائس..*

*محام مسلم يتقدم بطلب على يد محضر للكاتدرائية للترشح لمنصب البابا*

*الجمعة، 23 مارس 2012 - 17:38*





البابا شنودة​*كتب أحمد حربى*
 
*فى سابقة هى الأولى من نوعها فى التاريخ، وبعيدا عن كل التوقعات، تقدم محام مسلم الديانة بطلب رسمى للترشح لمنصب البابا لخلافة البابا شنودة الثالث عقب وفاته، مؤكدا أن الأمر طالما احتدم إلى الانتخاب فمن حق المسلمين مشاركة الأقباط فى اختيار البابا القادم، ومن حقه أيضا الترشح لخلافة البابا.

البلاغ الذى تقدم به شريف جاد الله المحامى إلى رئيس نيابة العطارين وحمل رقم 1367 لسنة 2012، ضد كل من القائم مقام بطريرك الأقباط الأرثوذكس، وكبير محضرى العطارين، أفاد فيه بأن الأخير امتنع من قبل عن قبول إنذار موجه ضد الأول فقرر شكواهما معا، مؤكدا أنه على خلفية تقدم نبيل لوقا بباوى المسيحى على منصب رئاسة الجمهورية، وقيامه بسحب الأوراق انطلاقا من مبدأ المساواة لأن من حق القبطى أن يترأس دولة إسلامية، ونظرا لوفاة البابا شنودة ودعوة الأقباط إلى انتخاب البابا الجديد، ومادام الأمر ليس تعينا ولكن بالانتخاب وانطلاقا من المساواة، فما المانع بأن يسمح لمسلم تولى منصب البابا، مادمت هناك إمكانية لتولى مسيحى رئيس دولة إسلامية.

وأضاف فى بلاغه أن منصب البابا فى الأصل قانونى وسياسى وإدارى وليس دينيا، لذلك عزمت على التقدم للترشيح وسأسمح لأول مرة فى التاريخ برقابة الجهاز المركزى للمحاسبات على ميزانية الكنيسة، لأنها مرفق من مرافق الدولة.

مضيفا أنه لن يثير الأزمات المالية التى أثارها شنودة فى بداية توليه منصبه، مؤكدا أنه سيسمح لوكيل الببطريرك بممارسة الشعائر الدينية كاملة طبقا للتعاليم المسيحية، متمنيا من الأقباط يقبلوا فكرته بترحاب، وقال إننى بحسب التعبير الدراج هذ الأيام "بابا محتمل" لهم.
*

​






http://www2.youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=634598#.T2zsU1OMStk.facebook


----------



## النهيسى (25 مارس 2012)

> *محام مسلم يتقدم بطلب على يد محضر للكاتدرائية للترشح لمنصب البابا*


*
مش عارف دى تبع قسم الأخبار أم القسم الفكاهى*​


----------



## Alexander.t (25 مارس 2012)

النهيسى قال:


> *
> مش عارف دى تبع قسم الأخبار أم القسم الفكاهى*​



هى للاسف تنفع للاخبار
بس اكيد مش اخبار لينا 
اكيد اكيد اخبار لمجموعة محششين مش فاهمين اى حاجه غير انهم يحششو وبس


----------



## أَمَة (25 مارس 2012)

النهيسى قال:


> *مش عارف دى تبع قسم الأخبار أم القسم الفكاهى*​



 

أظن أن أن القسم المناسب لمثل هذه الأخبار
هو 
*قسم النعي والتعزية *
على تزايد أموات المعرفة 
وتضاعف ولادات الجهل.​ 
_*بس للأسف القسم مش موجود*_​ 
الله يرحمهم ويرحمنا منهم.​ 

اشكرك ايها  الأخ الحبيب المبارك *النهيسي*
على الخبر الذي اعتصر له قلبي

سلام ونعمة للجميع
​


----------



## miraam (25 مارس 2012)

صحيح هم يبكى و هم يضحك .... كل حاجه حاشرين نفسهم فيها حتى بابانا !!!! و لا كمان لما يجى حد غير مسيحى يقول رأيه فى القرعة الهيكليه او فى طريقة اختيار البابا !!! انتو مالكم نختاره بالطريقه الى تريحنا هو بابانا و لا باباكم ؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## man4truth (25 مارس 2012)

*ده مش ممكن يكون محامى 
ده مش ممكن يكون حتى يعرف يقرا ويكتب
دا انسان متخلف متخلف متخلف
هو وأمثاله اللى جايبيين بلادنا لورا
فعلاً قمة الجهل والعبط​*


----------



## candy shop (25 مارس 2012)

اعتقد انه انسان مش طبيعى نهائى 

خبر من اغرب ما يكون حقيقى 

شكرا اخى النهيسى 
​


----------



## Alexander.t (25 مارس 2012)

يُدمج للتكرار


----------



## بايبل333 (25 مارس 2012)




----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (26 مارس 2012)

*ودة على اساس ان مكانه البابا مستهانه للدرجه دى اى كل من هب ودب يرشح نفسه ؟؟*
*وهل شايف ان المكانه دى محتاجه محامى عشان معرفش يحامى عن مين بالظبط*
*مشعارفه ايه دة .. نو كومنت بجد *​


----------



## Critic (27 مارس 2012)

ابو جهل بُعث من جديد


----------



## هالة الحب (27 مارس 2012)

اعتقد ان وقت اعضاء المنتدى اهم من ان ننشغل بمحبى الشهره ولا يجب ان نساعدهم ونحقق لهم هدفهم بالحديث عن نكره .


----------

